
Letting It Ride: Las Vegas Puts U.S.’s First Self-Driving Shuttle into Service - em3rgent0rdr
https://blog.caranddriver.com/letting-it-ride-las-vegas-puts-u-s-s-first-fully-self-driving-shuttle-into-service/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Self-driving cars may be a sham "solution" to American's transportation
woes....however self-driving busses should be considered as a very practical
mass transit alternative to rail since the road infrastructure is already
built.

